# rStones 3 install help



## br1ght (May 14, 2013)

Hi All, I just downloaded rStones 3 from the author and am having trouble getting it to import into CorelDraw X6 (full licensed version). 

First when loading into the computer it provides the list of possible cDraw versions but it doesn't find mine. Then according to the manual install instructions I have to copy the CorelDRAW_GMS file manually but it doesn't say to where... it simply says to "find out from your system administrator" where the cDraw setup folder is then copy said file to this folder " {CorelDRAW}\Draw\GMS "... I'm the sysAdmin and I don't have a clue where they want what... perhaps the instructions lost meaning translating from Russian to English--LOL--NOT!

Has anyone else had this problem

BTW I would have bought from Jeff, but I tried to purchase several macros from macromonster.com and kept getting errors with the shopping cart...

Please HELP!


----------



## br1ght (May 14, 2013)

Bump up top--really need help


----------



## Jinxter (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it means where the program is installed... try - C:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X6\Draw\GMS


----------

